# FUCKKKKKKKKK



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

:,(

W HAT KIND OF FUCKED UP LIFE IS THIS.

My hearing is fucked, my mind is fading, nothing is making sense to this brain that once was fucking NORMAL. FUCK THIS.


----------



## Numbness (Feb 27, 2011)

I know how you feel. FUCK IT!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

This is hell on earth...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Melissa_Z said:


> :,(
> 
> W HAT KIND OF FUCKED UP LIFE IS THIS.
> 
> My hearing is fucked, my mind is fading, nothing is making sense to this brain that once was fucking NORMAL. FUCK THIS.


Sorry. I understand what you're talking about, just last night I drank some alcohol, and I got scared and bug-eyed, because it was causing me memory lapses really bad.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty shitty right. Just the way the song goes sadly.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Melissa I'm sorry that your struggling but you seriously gotta stop with these posts, like is helping? Probably not.

Say fuck it and go do whatever you want and don't give a shit. I feel like crap today but I'm gonna go to the skatepark because I know that if I sit inside and stare at a computer all day things DON'T get better.

This shit isn't going to go away by complaining, and trust me I know what suffering feels like, but there comes a point where you gotta just say fuck it and do something about it.


----------



## steffie1966 (Feb 24, 2012)

Leave her alone. Melissa has every right to post here about how she feels. Afterall, she is posting in the "How I feel" forum and if she feels like complaining, and saying "F This" let her. This is a place that we all should be able to vent if we need to. If you want to hear only positive posts then go to some other forum.

Melissa, you seem to be having very severe and worsening symptoms. Is it possible that maybe you are suffering from something else other than DP. Have you seen a neurologist? Just want to make sure that you are not missing something.

I hope that you find some peace soon. I can see that you are suffering.

Stephanie


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

steffie1966 said:


> Leave her alone. Melissa has every right to post here about how she feels. Afterall, she is posting in the "How I feel" forum and if she feels like complaining, and saying "F This" let her. This is a place that we all should be able to vent if we need to. If you want to hear only positive posts then go to some other forum.
> 
> Melissa, you seem to be having very severe and worsening symptoms. Is it possible that maybe you are suffering from something else other than DP. Have you seen a neurologist? Just want to make sure that you are not missing something.
> 
> ...


Thank you Stephanie, yes I've seen three neurologists. Everything is normal.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

steffie1966 said:


> Leave her alone. Melissa has every right to post here about how she feels. Afterall, she is posting in the "How I feel" forum and if she feels like complaining, and saying "F This" let her. This is a place that we all should be able to vent if we need to. If you want to hear only positive posts then go to some other forum.
> 
> Melissa, you seem to be having very severe and worsening symptoms. Is it possible that maybe you are suffering from something else other than DP. Have you seen a neurologist? Just want to make sure that you are not missing something.
> 
> ...


K im sure this post is directed at me. First of all, I am not disrespecting or attacking melissa by posting my comment, if anything it could give her motivation. Second of all, I never said melissa didnt have the right to post here, if you READ what I wrote, I am saying that posting the same thing and being this negative isnt going to get her anywhere.

A lot of people know me here because of my constant "Am I going crazy" posts. And they were to the point where people were annoyed because my posts where basically all the same, but I constantly posted them and needed reassurance.

Do you see what I'm saying, I constantly made these posts that were based on the same thing everytime, I got the same answers every time. There comes a point where you need to think, k this isnt working, I need to do something different and in the mean time I'm just gonna say fuck it and live my life.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with Steffie, post to your heart's content Melissa. If it relieves even a tiny bit of frustration then it's well worth it IMO. I'm sorry you're suffering though. Keep strong and remember it will get better, and if not at least your ability to cope will improve over time.

edit: just read Jayd's comment. He's got a point, there are probably other ways to cope with this too which don't involve the forum. Not to say don't use the forum, use it all you need, that's what it's for right? But I'd suggest not to depend too much on it, cause if the replies haven't helped so far, there's maybe different something out there that will.


----------

